

Using invoke dynamic to teach the JVM a new language [pdf] - kamaal
http://jnthn.net/papers/2013-bs-invoke-dynamic.pdf

======
perlgeek
A recording of the talk can be found here:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/invokedynamic](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/invokedynamic)

~~~
colomon
And (in the category of don't do what I did) if you don't fullscreen the video
of jnthn, you can watch the slides there next to the video.

------
aardvark179
As he mentions in the talk early JDK7 implementations had a number of bugs
(especially round class lookup and MethodHandles), but Java 7 update 40
introduced the Java 8 implementation and that is much more stable, though has
somewhat different performance characteristics.

He is right that making giant guardWithTest chains will not be very optimal,
normally creating a PIC of 1 or 2 tests and then falling back to other lookup
and caching mechanism s is generally a good plan, but most callsites only get
one or two types going through them anyway.

------
CurtHagenlocher
This is a neat presentation, but boy does it reinforce my lack of desire to
relearn Perl..

